# Best of the Best, Douglas, GA - Results



## Impailer (Nov 3, 2009)

National BBQ Festival • Douglas, GA
BEST OF THE BEST INVITATIONAL
Fri., Oct. 30, 2009

International Teams in bold

GRAND CHAMPION: Bub-Ba-Q
RESERVE GRAND CHAMPION: B&T BBQ Cook Team
3. Mount Dora BBQ Co.
4. *DIVA Q*
5. Forrests Fine Foods
6. Rescue Smokers
7. Mikes Catering
8. Music City Pig Pals
9. Big Papas Country Kitchen
10. Swamp Boys

CHICKEN
1. Jack's Old South BBQ
2. Big Papa's Country Kitchen
3. Rescue Smokers
4. Bubbachuck's BBQ
5. B&T BBQ Cook Team
6. *DIVA Q*
7. Forrest's Fine Foods
8. Regal BBQ
9. Mount Dora Bar-B-Que Co.
10. Barbeque Crew

RIBS
1. *Smoke and Bones BBQ*
2. Bubba Girls PP & PJ
3. Music City Pig Pals
4. B&T BBQ Cook Team
5. We B Smokin'
6. *House of Q*
7. Big D's Firehouse Smokers
8. Forrest's Fine Foods
9. Bubbachuck's BBQ
10. Uncle Kenny's BBQ

PORK
1. Bub-Ba-Q
2. Pot Belly Cookers
3. Uncle Kenny's BBQ
4. Regal BBQ
5. Muont Dora Bar-B-Que Co.
6. Wiley's Championship BBQ
7. *DIVA Q*
8. Big D's Firehouse Smokers
9. Magnificent Redeyed Smokers
10. B&T BBQ Cook Team

BRISKET
1. Bub-Ba-Q
2. This Butts For You
3. Swamp Boys
4. Oink, Cackle and Moo Too
5. Rescue Smokers
6. Mike's Catering
7. *The BBQ Effect*
8. Mount Dora Bar-B-Que Co.
9. Forrest's Fine Foods
10. GB's BBQ

WHOLE HOG
1. Pork-O-Butts
2. Diamond D Cooking Team
3. Mike's Catering
4. Big Jim Lazy Q
5. Party Q
6. *Salzburger Barbecue Bulls*
7. Barbeque Crew
8. Oink, Cackle and Moo Too
9. Redneck Cookers
10. Merry Oaks Barbeque

National BBQ Festival • Douglas, GA
Smokin' On The Square VIII OPEN
Sat., Oct. 31, 2009

GRAND CHAMPION: Mount Dora Bar-B-Que Co.
RESERVE GRAND; U-Rub-Me-Raw
3. Bethel Smokers
4. Forrest's Fine Foods
5. *Smoke and Bones BBQ*
6. GB's BBQ
7. Music City Pig Pals
8. *The BBQ Effect*
9. We B Smokin'
10. Big D's BBQ
13. *DIVA Q*

CHICKEN
1. DW'S Kountry Cookers
2. Mount Dora Bar-B-Que Co
3. Sunset Smokers
4. Forrest's Fine Foods
5. Jack's Old South BBQ
6. Wooley Bully "BBQ Mafia"
7. U-Rub-Me-Ray
8. Merry Oaks Barbeque
9. *Smoke and Bones BBQ*
10. Big D's BBA

RIBS
1. Forrest's Fine Foods
2. Bubba Grills
3. Music City Pig Pals
4. *House of Q*
5. U-Rub-Me-Raw
6. Diamond D Cooking Team
7. Taste-Liss Cookers
8. Pop's Q
9. *DIVA Q*
10. *Smoke and Bones BBQ*

PORK
1. Bethel Smokers
2. Mount Dora Bar-B-Que Co.
3. Budmeisters
4. Uncle Kenny's Butts For You
5. Wooley Bully "BBQ Mafia"
6. *The BBQ Effect*
7. U-Rub-Me-Raw
8. Stumps Smokers
9. *Smoke and Bones BBQ*
10. Pork-O-Butts


BRISKET
1. Swamp Boys
2. GB's BBQ
3. *The BBQ Effect*
4. Bub-ba-Q
5. Big D's BBQ
6. We B Smokin'
7. Mount Dora Bar-B-Que Co.
8. Sunset Smokers
9. Them Damn Yankees BBQ
10. Bubbachucks's BBQ

WHOLE HOG
1. Oink, Cackle and Moo Too
2. Party Q
3. Big Jim Lazy Q
4. Diamond D Cooking Team
5. Redneck Cookers
6. Pickled Pigs
7. DW's Kountry Cookers
8. Merry Oaks Barbeque
9. The Firehouse Floosies

International Teams in bold


----------



## Jack W. (Nov 4, 2009)

I cooked with the Mike's Catering Crew.  

If anyone ever wants to learn how to put on a great contest, you need to hang with Kell Phelps for about 4 days durning time change weekend.  We had a blast.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 4, 2009)

Great job Diva!!  And to all of the rest who got calls!!


----------



## Griff (Nov 4, 2009)

Way to go Diva.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 4, 2009)

Way to go DIVA Q and everyone else.  You guys rock.


----------



## BluzQue (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats to *Diva Q *  

 8)


----------



## Diva Q (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks guys there were 4 Canadian teams out of 67 both days all of the Canadian teams got calls both days. That was really cool.


----------

